
DB2 Express-C helps Russian ISV improve performance 5-10 times - acangiano
http://freedb2.com/2009/09/23/db2-express-c-helps-russian-isv-improve-performance-5-10-times/
======
DrJokepu
DB2 Express-C is a really excellent piece of software (it's an RDBMS developed
by IBM), and it is freely available. I'd love to see it getting more traction.

------
GiraffeNecktie
"You can find 1C:Enterprise in just about every Russian company from a street
vendor to the largest corporations..."

Wow. Their street vendors are WAY ahead of our street vendors.

------
dhoe
5-10 times compared to what? A flat file DB with no index performing joins as
nested loops? I like DB2 express, but this is not an informative article.

~~~
derwiki
I agree: "the time required to process financial month close transactions was
reduced from 4-6 hours to 10-11 minutes" doesn't give any insight into how
this was done, how it was set up before, etc..

On a side note, I had installed DB2 Express-C on an Ubuntu machine, did a
distribution upgrade, and DB2 refused to work again. In fact, it broke in such
a way that apt-get couldn't remove DB2.. and I couldn't find any information
on how to fix it. It could be 10x faster than MySQL, but at least MySQL is
well documented and supported and has an active community. To me, that counts
for a lot.

~~~
lpetrazickis
Did you try asking about it on the community forum?
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/forums/forum.jspa?forumID=...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/forums/forum.jspa?forumID=805&start=0)

~~~
derwiki
Nope, but I was an IBM employee at the time (on DB2 nonetheless) and tried
internal channels to no avail.

